# [SOLVED]Automatyczna zmiana wielkości pamięci SWAP

## Bialy

Czy takie coś w ogóle jest możliwe?

SWAP aktualnie mam na osobnej partycji, system tak naprawdę nie używa SWAP.

Mam dużą ilość pamięci RAM i chcę zwolnić partycję. Mogę oczywiście wyłączyć SWAP, ale nie o to mi chodzi (wolę by w razie czego SWAP był, ale nie zajmował tyle miejsca).

Można SWAP podmontować w pliku (co wzolni mi parycje), ale czy wyżej wspomniany automatyczny "resize" dla tego pliku jest możliwy?Last edited by Bialy on Wed Jun 11, 2008 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 13Homer

Stawiam, że nie. Swap to przecież zwykły system plików.

----------

## Drwisz

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Czy takie coś w ogóle jest możliwe?
> 
> SWAP aktualnie mam na osobnej partycji, system tak naprawdę nie używa SWAP.
> 
> Mam dużą ilość pamięci RAM i chcę zwolnić partycję. Mogę oczywiście wyłączyć SWAP, ale nie o to mi chodzi (wolę by w razie czego SWAP był, ale nie zajmował tyle miejsca).
> ...

 

Można utworzyć plik swap bez określania wielkości. Tylko czy nie spowoduje to zagarnięcia całej dostępnej przestrzeni?

```
man mkswap
```

----------

## 13Homer

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Można utworzyć plik swap bez określania wielkości. Tylko czy nie spowoduje to zagarnięcia całej dostępnej przestrzeni?
> 
> ```
> man mkswap
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> It specifies the desired size of the swap area  in  1024-byte blocks.  mkswap will use the entire partition or file if it is omitted.

 

Chyba jednak zagarnie. A jeśli określisz mniejszy rozmiar, to część partycji/pliku pozostanie niewykorzystana.

----------

## bartmarian

Ja to widzę tak:

- obecne dyski są na tyle pojemne, że 0,5/1GB czy 2Gb to nie problem

- swap na filesystem'ie (czyli plik) działa wolniej (o jak np w windows)

----------

## Yatmai

A tak mnie zastanowiło, można w locie zmienić wielkość swapu ? Nie chodzi mi tu o stronę fizyczną, tylko czy kernel się nie będzie pluć ? (pomijamy opcję swapoff/swapon  :Wink:  )

----------

## SlashBeast

a dalczego by nie? robisz 10 plików po 100M i je dodajesz jako swap, potem dynamicznie poprostu wyłączasz 3 i już masz 300M swapa mniej.  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

To i owszem, ale chodzi mi o sytuację, gdy kernelowi nagle bez jego wiedzy zmieni się wielkość swapu  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

Ja bym stawiał, że moga byc kłopoty, w końcu na normalnym systemie i zamontowaną partycją też nie możeszs sobie robić, co chcesz.

Ale możesz spróbować, chętnie się zapoznam z wynikami.

----------

## Bialy

Tylko mnie nie ukrzyżujcie, ale chodzi mi mniej więcej o takie rozwiązanie jak jest w M$.

Żeby system sam sobie zwiększał, zmniejszał ilość SWAP.

@bartmarian

Masz świętą racje. Jednak nie chodzi mi o mój stacjonarny komputer tylko o serwer. Nie zamierzam na_razie wymieniać HDD na większy, a chciałbym zoptymalizować wykorzystanie przestrzeni dyskowej.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Yatmai

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Tylko mnie nie ukrzyżujcie, ale chodzi mi mniej więcej o takie rozwiązanie jak jest w M$.
> 
> Żeby system sam sobie zwiększał, zmniejszał ilość SWAP.

 

Tylko ten mechanizm nie jest zbyt wydajny w swym działaniu, wszędzie się zaleca ustawienie wielkości swapu na sztywno.

----------

## Bialy

Może i tak, ale wpominałem że serwer rzadko korzysta ze SWAP (jak już to zrobi to skorzysta ze 20MB).

Nie kompiluję na nim dużo, jednak z drugiej strony ciągle dodaję jakieś nowe usługi/zabezpieczenia.

Więc wrócę do sedna sprawy czy instnieje możliwość zaimplementowania takiego mechanizmu?

----------

## SlashBeast

Możliwość jest zawsze.  :Smile:  Musisz tylko napisać łatkę na kernel która na to pozwoli i heja.

----------

## Drwisz

Troszkę nie na temat, ale jakoś mnie naszło. A gdyby tak ustawić swap na usb-flash-memory? Pozytywy to: 

1 odciążanie dysku a więc i zwiększenie transferów

2 niska cena 

Chyba sprawdzę ?

----------

## 13Homer

Jak masz olbrzymie wykorzystanie swapu, to zyski na pewno będą. Nie wiadomo tylko, czy zauważalne.

----------

## Yatmai

Na flashu jest szybki odczyt, ale pamiętajcie, że zapis nieco kuleje  :Wink: 

----------

## Piecia

A ktoś zrobił jakiś miarodajny test wydajności swapa na którym definitywnie wychodzi które wykorzystanie swapa: partycja, plik jest lepsze lub takie same?

----------

## ender74

Jest projekt swapd chyba już nierozwijany ale powinien on spełnić Twoje wymagania.

----------

## Bialy

Cytat z forum (2004 rok):

 *Quote:*   

> I've written up a gentoo ebuild. 

 

Ostatnia "aktualna" paczka pochodzi z 2005 r.

Najpierw zrobie backup systemu a potem sprawdzę.

Dzięki ender74.

----------

## C1REX

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Dynamic_swap

SOLVED?

----------

## 13Homer

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Dynamic_swap
> 
> SOLVED?

 

Chyba deko nie na temat.

----------

## Piecia

Może jak ktoś ma lvm'y to może tam wcisnąć swapa w innym przypadku chyba nie ma sensu.

----------

